# Favorite Anime theme songs.



## luke_c (Dec 23, 2009)

Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini Opening.


Full Metal Alchemist Opening 4.


Naruto (Original) Opening 5.


----------



## Krisboo (Dec 24, 2009)

One Piece - We are! ( Opening 9/10)



One Piece - Brand New World  (Op 6)



One Piece - Kokoro No Chizu (Op 5)



One Piece . Shouchi No Suke (Ending 4)



Bleach Rolling Star (OP 5)



I like anime music, these are just a few of my favorites.


----------



## 1NOOB (Dec 24, 2009)

cowboy bebop  : D


before you press play , that pic   make me think of something else xD


----------



## luke_c (Dec 24, 2009)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> cowboy bebop  : D
> 
> 
> before you press play , that pic   make me think of something else xD


Haha! I get what you mean. Can't say I'm really liking those OP themes.


----------



## outgum (Dec 24, 2009)

Gohan Powers Up


Pokemon Advance Theme


Rock The Dragon (Dragonball Z Theme 1)


----------



## martin88 (Dec 24, 2009)

???????????from ??????????


----------



## Minox (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2009)

Love that opening to Trigun.
I was also really hooked on the Cowboy Bebop opening for a time.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 24, 2009)

bleach and full metal alchemist and death note
love the shows and the theme songs


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2009)

martin88 said:
			
		

> ???????????from ??????????


This + Rozen Maiden OPs + Toradora OPs/EDs


----------



## Seraph (Dec 24, 2009)

Seeing old One Piece openings reminds me I've been watching it for 10 years...good show...


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

Gundam 00 OP 1: Daybreak's Bell

Gundam 00 OP 2: Ash Like Snow

Yu-Gi-Oh 5D's OP 3: Freedom


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2009)

Kirika's theme from Noir, 
Canta Per Me by Kaida Yourico.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 24, 2009)

fullmetal alchemist brotherhood op 1

naruto op 9 

bleach opening 9


----------



## Cermage (Dec 24, 2009)

Bounen no xam'd OP 1


----------



## Daizu (Apr 29, 2010)

Eh, I don't feel like finding videos for them because there are so many. =P But some of my favorites are:

Openings:
Code Geass Opening 1 - Colors (Flow)
Code Geass R2 Opening 1 - O2 (Orange Range)
Code Geass R2 Opening 2 - World End (Flow)
Death Note Opening 1 - The World (Nightmare)
Fate/Stay Night Opening 1 - Disillusion (Tainaka Sachi)
Welcome to the NHK Opening 1 - Puzzle (Round Table feat. Nino)
Welcome to the NHK Opening 2 - Puzzle (Extra Hot Mix) (Round Table feat. Nino)
Samurai Champloo Opening - Battlecry (Nujabes)
Bleach Opening 7 - After Dark (Asian Kung-Fu Generation)
Bleach Opening 8 - Chu-Bura (Kelun)
Clannad After Story Opening - Toki wo Kizamu Uta (Lia)

Endings:
Death Note Ending 2 - Zetsubou Billy (Maximum the Hormone)
Samurai Champloo Ending - Shiki no Uta (Minmi)
Bleach Ending 2 - Arigatou (Home Made Kozoku)

A bunch more I don't feel like listing.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 29, 2010)

I lvoe the Wind ending form Naruto.. first ending you know the english one... LOVE IT


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 30, 2010)

Baccano!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 1, 2010)

Code Geass OP3
Code Geass R2 OP 2
Fate Stay Night OP 1
D. Gray Man OP 3 and 4
Katekyo Hitman Reborn OP - All
Durarara OP 1
Toradora OP 1
Shakugan No Shana OP 1
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann OP


----------



## luke_c (May 1, 2010)

Latest Durarara!! opening is sweet as hell


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

Fuck I love that one. The DMC opener is awesome.



This one isn't too bad either.



Not anime music but I do like it.


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist OP2 : L'Arc~en~Ciel - Ready Steady Go


Gundam 00 OP1: L'Arc~en~Ciel - Daybreak's Bell


D.Gray-Man OP1: Abingdon Boys School - Innocent Sorrow


Gundam Seed Destiny Special Edition ED3 : HIGH AND MIGHTY COLOR - Enrai ~ Tooku ni Aru Akari ~


Still more I love, but these are the best, IMO. Love L'Arc~en~Ciel.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 2, 2010)

I love the first ending theme to FMA: Brotherhood... i just wish it were longer though


----------



## Bently (May 2, 2010)

Bleach Opening 11  (Porno Graffiti - Anima Rossa)

Bleach Opening 12  (Miwa - chAngE)

Bleach Ending 3  (Younha - Houki Boshi)

Bleach Ending 2  (Home Made Kazoku - Arigatou)


----------



## Beats (May 2, 2010)

KUROZUKA Opening


----------



## jackdanielchan (May 2, 2010)

I know Minor_Ix has already said this but yeah, the second Death Note theme is by far my favourite!

*Full Video This Time

And my other favourite is Melissa, the first Opening of FMA in the English Dub? (Is it different in Jap?)


----------



## Raika (May 2, 2010)

I know I've already posted here, but whatever.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

Fixed.


----------



## Yumi (May 3, 2010)

I have to go old school! 

You can never go wrong with this anime/opening.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edit: this is just one of my favorites.


----------



## personager (May 3, 2010)




----------



## KingdomBlade (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Jaems (May 3, 2010)

ONLY ONE FUCKING OPENING THEME SONG
IT IS THE FUCKING BEST ONE AROUND
PUT YO HANDS TOGETHA


----------



## Shakraka (May 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Issac (May 3, 2010)

X opening song... awesome!


----------



## FullMetalMega (May 6, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> ONLY ONE FUCKING OPENING THEME SONG
> IT IS THE FUCKING BEST ONE AROUND
> PUT YO HANDS TOGETHA





This one sounds much better


----------



## jacely (May 6, 2010)

my beloved


----------



## mightymage (May 21, 2010)

ready steady go FMA season 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW3wvLfkm2I


----------



## Escape (May 22, 2010)

All Tsubasa Chronicle's theme songs are awesome,
especially the first 3 OVA's one - Synchronicity:


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)




----------



## alphanemisis (May 25, 2010)

caddilacs and dinosaurs theme song is pretty cool


----------



## mameks (May 25, 2010)

+a lot. it's very good.


----------



## weiHe (May 25, 2010)

Favvvvv
Elfen Lied - Lilium


----------



## logical thinker (May 26, 2010)

*engine revving up*


----------



## Exaltys (May 26, 2010)

Just some...

Rocks (Naruto Opening #1)
Wind (Naruto Ending #1)
Go!!! (Naruto Opening #4)

Brighter Side (Viewtiful Joe Opening #1)
And You (Viewtiful Joe Ending #1)

Voice (Yu-Gi-Oh Duel Monsters Opening #1)

We Are! (One Piece Opening #1)
Believe (One Piece Opening #2)
Shouchi no Suke (One Piece Ending #4)

Kaze wo Tsukinukete (Rockman.EXE Opening #1) 

Fly Gundam (Mobile Suit Gundam 0079 Opening)

Mazinger Z Opening

Getter Robo Opening


----------



## alphanemisis (May 26, 2010)

lets not forget about outlaw star, cowboy bebop and the big o....( the last 2 have kind of a jazzy feel)


----------



## casidepro (May 26, 2010)

Best One Piece opening


also a great opening


and a very sad ending


----------



## jalaneme (May 26, 2010)

i can't believe no one has mentioned this one, very catchy too


----------



## bluejays (Jun 3, 2010)

durarara first opening is great and also durarara ending. I kinda liked Ah! My goddess openings i suppose.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 3, 2010)

Greatest anime ever written gets the greatest soundtrack by the pillows (srsly you should find the flcl soundtrack or search for The Pillows). 



And of course Ace Gunman would agree with me...I want to see the damn movie already.



I forgot about this one.  Sad fucking song.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## megawalk (Jun 8, 2010)

Shugoshin - The Guardian
JAM Project
Shin Mazinger Shougeki! Z-Hen!!


----------



## Orc (Jun 8, 2010)

Needs fucking hot-blood in here...


Oh and also:


----------

